# April Showers Bring May BFPs



## TTC74

​Welcome to the May testing thread. GL and Fx to all of us!

Apple111 - :bfp: May 10, 2016.

Bumble berry - :bfp: May 23, 2016


----------



## elliecain

I'm in. AF due on Thursday 5th or Friday 6th. Might test before, might hold out...


----------



## TTC74

elliecain said:


> I'm in. AF due on Thursday 5th or Friday 6th. Might test before, might hold out...

I can never hold out past 8 DPO (sometimes 7). I'm such a POAS addict. :haha:

Good luck to you!


----------



## elliecain

I hate seeing bfns so want to put it off as long as possible. When I got a bfp last year, I didn't test until 15dpo and the line was good but wasn't really dark so I reckon it would have been a real squinter a few days before. I want to see a line, a proper line.

Also, my temps are quite good at dropping when cycle is coming to an end, so I usually know around 12dpo.


----------



## Apple111

Hi ladies , I'm In :) Af due around 13th x 

Good luck, I'm going to try and hold off testing until maybe 12dpo..

Apple x


----------



## JellyBaby36

Hi everyone. AF due on May 7th. I'm CD21 of a 26 day cycle. Not sure when ovulated. If at all. Been on cerazette couple years and altho periods came back straight away. Unsure if ovulation returned properly. Been having unprotected sex since Christmas. Anyway estimated 10 dpo. BFN. Yesterday I was having lots of symptoms right back to week after my period. All symptoms disappeared now. . Suppose got few more days. Frustrating waiting . Good luck everyone xxx


----------



## button05

I'm in! Expecting AF around the 5th.


----------



## bumbleberry

Hi :wave: can I join too? 

I'm on CD 4, last cycle was only 21 days so not sure how long this one will be as I had no AF for around 6 years due to mirena after DD1 so I've started temping this month and will try OPKs as well to see what's happening.


----------



## elliecain

Bfn today at 12/13dpo.
However, I'm still hoping for a May bfp as next cycle I'll be around 13dpo on 31st May. Maybe my final natural cycle, as IVF referral is now underway.


----------



## TTC74

elliecain said:


> Bfn today at 12/13dpo.
> However, I'm still hoping for a May bfp as next cycle I'll be around 13dpo on 31st May. Maybe my final natural cycle, as IVF referral is now underway.

Good luck!


----------



## TTC74

:wave: Welcome everyone! Good luck to all. Hopefully May will be a good month for us.


----------



## Ali33

Hey y'all. AF due 5/2-5/4. Having quite a few symptoms but this is my first cycle really trying to I have been symptom spotting. Terrified to test lol. Thinking I might hold out until Friday if the witch doesn't show. So nervous!


----------



## Apple111

Hi ladies , sorry for bfn ell , not over yet ;) im really trying to chill this cycle.. We have been trying shettles method last three cycles with no luck ,, dtd 3 days b4 ov. I thought we would try a bit different this cycle so where as b4 we have dtd quite a lot then stopped 3days b4 od.. This time we held off for a week and dtd once 3 days b4 ov then we thought might as well throw o+ 12 on as well lol.. So I'm pretty sure I know when i ov as I get sharp pains and I used loads of opks this month.. So we will see , we were only swayibg for fun anyway as have 3 boys but not really bothered as long as it's a healthy baba of course :) 

We will see ha x going to test next Thursday I think x I'll be 12dpo.. Fingers crossed for us all this month !! X and hope we get some BFPs this time as last month wasn't great x

Apple xx


----------



## PaisleeHeart

AF due May 11/12th. Really anxious this month and driving myself crazy with TWW symptom hunting. BD on cd 13 & 14, O on cd 14 or 15. Hoping it will finally happen but, losing faith.This is my first post, after reading others for more than a year....


----------



## TTC74

PaisleeHeart said:


> AF due May 11/12th. Really anxious this month and driving myself crazy with TWW symptom hunting. BD on cd 13 & 14, O on cd 14 or 15. Hoping it will finally happen but, losing faith.This is my first post, after reading others for more than a year....

Welcome Paislee!


----------



## TTC74

Think I might O on CD12/13 instead of Cd14/15 based on OPKs. I anticipate a pos OPK tonight based on a quite dark OPK this morning. Wondering if it's all the supps I'm taking in action. Regardless, I'll get in more BD. Then, bring on the TWW!


----------



## bumbleberry

Good luck TTC74, I hate the TWW, so much second guessing and waiting 

I'm not sure when I'm going to ovulate (due to short cycle last month) so I'm using two apps Ovia & FF for monitoring and OPKs starting yesterday and checking temps, CM etc. Ovia says I'll ovulate next week but FF says this weekend :dohh:


----------



## TTC74

Wow! After a blazing pos OPK yesterday afternoon, I had a Neg OPK this morning. Ive got to catch those pos OPKs super fast! So, O will be today for sure! We'll dtd one more time today but dh's swimmers don't reginerate super fast) they're optimal after at least 3 days of abstinence). So, last night was our best chance. It looks like I'll be in the TWW tomorrow. Woohoo!


----------



## Ali33

AF still hasn't reared her ugly head but I tested today and BFN. I am guessing it is just going to be late this month. Buying OPKs today to make sure I am ovulating!


----------



## TTC74

I'm loving my chart so far. I never get such a significant temp shift. Plus, I had tons of EWCM (which is unusual for me) and increased drive during the fertile window. Fx super tight.


----------



## elliecain

Fingers crossed for you all.

I'm out for May. I've decided to start IVF, so this month will now be a cycle stopping one, with retrieval and transfer in June, hopefully.


----------



## Apple111

Hi ladies , just thought I'd update .. Was really feeling off yesterday, Couldn't wait to Thursday so tested yesterday and I got my BFP ! 9dpo ! on first response and then did a clear blue digital this afternoon and came up positive straight away !! we are not telling anyone until 12 week scan. X so hoping this is a sticky bean &#65039;xx 

Good luck to you all for some more sticky beans soon &#65039;xx


----------



## elliecain

Congratulations Apple.


----------



## TTC74

Apple111 said:


> Hi ladies , just thought I'd update .. Was really feeling off yesterday, Couldn't wait to Thursday so tested yesterday and I got my BFP ! 9dpo ! on first response and then did a clear blue digital this afternoon and came up positive straight away !! we are not telling anyone until 12 week scan. X so hoping this is a sticky bean &#65039;xx
> 
> Good luck to you all for some more sticky beans soon &#65039;xx

:dust: Stick baby, stick! :dust:


----------



## TTC74

I'm having stretching and cramping sensations at 4 DPO. I must be losing my mind!


----------



## bumbleberry

Congratulations Apple :)

Well seems i ovulated early this month CD9, hoping it's not going to be a problem (unfortunately did the whole Google thing about early ovulation and it did not ease my mind :dohh: ) Currently at 3dpo now and I'm not going to symptom spot this month as I have so much going on!


----------



## sdsd619

Hello! I have PCOS and I have always had irregular periods. I am not on any medications and my last period started Dec 3rd 2015 and lasted about 5 days. I started having extremely sore breasts especially the nipple and cramping about a week and a half to two weeks ago.  I was certain I was going to start my period but I didn't. I started noticing I was extremely hungry and moody so again I thought my period would start. I took a pregnancy test a few days ago and it said negative. This morning at work I used the restroom and noticed a spot of blood in my panties. When I wiped it was more blood and I figured I started my period. This was six hours ago and I have maybe 10 little trickles of blood on the pad. Also I have been drinking a lot of water and there is blood on the tissue but never enough to show in the passing of urine in the toilet. The blood is fluctuating from pink to brighter red and then nothing. My cramps seems to be on and off and I got a pretty bad headache which is not normally a symptom for me when I have a period. I have been reading so much online I don't know what to think. Obviously I will call my doctor in the am but I am just wondering if this could be pregnancy implantation or just a light period. I have had a miscarriage within the last year and anything with blood scares me. THank you for your time!


----------



## elliecain

It's really hard to say what that could be, sdsd. I hope your doctor can help. Do you temp? It might be a way to see if you ovulate. Have you ever tried clomid?

Good luck!


----------



## TTC74

Temp dip and spotting at 6 DPO! Lord, hear my prayers!


----------



## bumbleberry

TTC74 said:


> Temp dip and spotting at 6 DPO! Lord, hear my prayers!

Good luck TTC74 :thumbup: do you have a link to your chart? I love looking at all the charts since I started temping!!

4dpo now, not much happening, not as tired as I was yesterday which is good.


----------



## TTC74

bumbleberry said:


> TTC74 said:
> 
> 
> Temp dip and spotting at 6 DPO! Lord, hear my prayers!
> 
> Good luck TTC74 :thumbup: do you have a link to your chart? I love looking at all the charts since I started temping!!
> 
> 4dpo now, not much happening, not as tired as I was yesterday which is good.Click to expand...

Yes ma'am! Just click on the thumbnail of my chart in my signature.


----------



## bumbleberry

eeh how did I not spot that hahaha!!! :dohh:


----------



## TTC74

I keep getting evap looking lines on my tests today at 9 DPO. Can anyone see anything?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## bumbleberry

TTC74 said:


> I keep getting evap looking lines on my tests today at 9 DPO. Can anyone see anything?

I can see something v v faint on my phone but hard to tell honey on here, not sure if someone else can see it more clearer...

Afm I'm 8dpo now and had a massive dip in my chart which is interesting, not sure if it means anything though. Trying to hold out testing but it's hard when I've got IC's in the house!


----------



## TTC74

Okay. I'm dying with curiosity. Is this the beginning of a line or a defect? I'm 10 DPO today.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Sweetkat

TTC74 said:


> I keep getting evap looking lines on my tests today at 9 DPO. Can anyone see anything?

I can see a faint line, looks like a possible positive to me.


----------



## TTC74

At 11 DPO, I had a huge temp dip. I usually don't get them until 13 DPO. So, praying that it's an implantation dip and not early AF (which I've never had). I feel like I'm probably out, but of course I have been looking up charts with implantation dips at 11 DPO just to keep my hopes up. Here is my test from today.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## bumbleberry

I can definitely see something in that last one... Fx'd for you. 

I'm not much help with the chart side I'm afraid as it's my first full month charting, but I am with you on looking through all the charts which are similar!


----------



## TTC74

Oh my! I think I just got a VFBFP on a wondfo!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## bumbleberry

TTC74 said:


> Oh my! I think I just got a VFBFP on a wondfo!

Oh I can see it much clearer on there :happydance::happydance:
Fx'd for progression!

Afm I'm 10dpo today, not much happening either but my temps look ok I think. I had a horrendous migraine yesterday and felt nauseous all day but feeling better today.


----------



## bumbleberry

I'm out I reckon, temp has dropped dramatically today and have been getting cramps all morning. So I guess the witch is on her way... bit gutted as I thought my chart looked good and we BD around the right time :shrug: 

Good luck for those still trying and hope to seen some BFPs soon :)

Onto the next cycle...


----------



## TTC74

I think I'm out, too. Got the temp drop of doom this morning. I usually get it at 14 DPO with AF to follow at 15 DPO. Since I AM 14 DPO, I anticipate AF tomorrow.


----------



## TTC74

Cd 1 . . .


----------



## elliecain

Sorry girls :(

I'm starting down regs in a few days, but we did give it a shot this month. I'm 2dpo today, so testing will commence in a week!


----------



## Apple111

Sorry not good month ttc74 and bumble &#55357;&#56867; fx Elle 
I'm a bit frustrated at the min &#55357;&#56853; earlier today something made me jump and I jumped off my seat with my three ur old in my arms , I'm just over 5weeks.. I'm worried as I started to get a throbbing pain in my stomach about an inch below my belly button. I'm hoping it's too high for my womb . I must have pulled a muscle but it's been uncomfortable most of day since .. I'm worried sick ive caused a problem.. :( ive come to Bed early and rested as much as I can but its so hard to rest when I have other children &#55357;&#56866;


----------



## PaisleeHeart

No luck, so we're back at it for June :(


----------



## bumbleberry

My temps jumped back up again and so I tested this morning with my last test and got my :bfp: :happydance:

Still surprised as I thought I was out especially as I tested with bfn at 11dpo. Hope you all get your sticky beans very soon xxx


----------



## TTC74

bumbleberry said:


> My temps jumped back up again and so I tested this morning with my last test and got my :bfp: :happydance:
> 
> Still surprised as I thought I was out especially as I tested with bfn at 11dpo. Hope you all get your sticky beans very soon xxx

That's SO awesome. Congrats! Stick baby, stick!


----------



## TTC74

Apple111 said:


> Sorry not good month ttc74 and bumble &#65533;&#65533; fx Elle
> I'm a bit frustrated at the min &#65533;&#65533; earlier today something made me jump and I jumped off my seat with my three ur old in my arms , I'm just over 5weeks.. I'm worried as I started to get a throbbing pain in my stomach about an inch below my belly button. I'm hoping it's too high for my womb . I must have pulled a muscle but it's been uncomfortable most of day since .. I'm worried sick ive caused a problem.. :( ive come to Bed early and rested as much as I can but its so hard to rest when I have other children &#65533;&#65533;

Sweetie, you can't cause a loss. It's either a sticky bean or it isn't. I hope and pray that it is a sticky bean go you, but if it isn't, I promise that it isn't anything you did. Having said that, pregnancy comes along with weird uterine sensations. I bet that's all you're experiencing.


----------



## PaisleeHeart

Congrats Bumble!! How exciting, gives me hope for next month!


----------



## Apple111

Hey congrats bumble &#65039;Fab news !! 

xx thanks for message TTC &#55357;&#56836; im going ok now , feeling very sickly but just getting on with it .. Ive booked a private scan for he 18th anyway &#65039;xx


----------



## bumbleberry

Apple111 said:


> Hey congrats bumble &#65039;Fab news !!
> 
> xx thanks for message TTC &#65533;&#65533; im going ok now , feeling very sickly but just getting on with it .. Ive booked a private scan for he 18th anyway &#65039;xx

Thanks! who have you booked your private scan with? I'm thinking about getting one too as I don't think I can wait until mid July :wacko:


----------



## Apple111

It's just a local one to me but last time I went to baby bond , they are based every where, it's worth Google in your local area. I paid for baby bond which was around 150 but that was at 27 weeks . I'm paying 65 for a viability scan locally , my friend went to them. Good luck hon :) x ive got mine on the 18th


----------



## bumbleberry

Apple111 said:


> It's just a local one to me but last time I went to baby bond , they are based every where, it's worth Google in your local area. I paid for baby bond which was around 150 but that was at 27 weeks . I'm paying 65 for a viability scan locally , my friend went to them. Good luck hon :) x ive got mine on the 18th

I've had a look thanks! :) It's £99 for a early reassurance scan here, I'm very tempted!


----------



## TTC74

Here is the June thread ladies! 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/trying-conceive-over-35/2394222-joyous-june-june-testers.html#post37376148


----------



## elliecain

Since I'm not having egg retrieval until around 24th June, I won't be finding out until July, but good luck to all the June testers!


----------

